
Developers – Have a Backup Plan - cdnsteve
http://ericlbarnes.com/2016/02/11/developers-have-a-backup-plan/
======
wesbos
Awesome article - this isn't the first time I've heard that there should be
some sort of "Finances for developers" course

~~~
ericbarnes
That would be an interesting course for sure. So many angles and options for
it.

